# the ole BassAddict strikes again



## BassAddict (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I followed the advice you guys posted about fall bassin' and went smaller, I caught these lil guys and missed 2 others on a 4" curly tail fished on a 1/8th oz jig head. They maybe dinks but when you consider some guys cant fish cause its too cold (yes Jim im talking to you) ill take em all day and be greatful


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job my man! Im glad you all are catching fish. Im telling you now, Im going to turn on like a light switch one day and this bad Karma that I have had surrounding me will turn to good Karma!

Watch! :shock: I can feel it changing.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 2, 2007)

Crikies Jim needs some good karma!!!!! On the other hand Im probably going to go to hell for pointing out the obviouse and over played joke about the similaraties between esquired and the Croc Hunter


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 2, 2007)

Twins.... seperated at birth !!! :wink:


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Twins.... seperated at birth !!! :wink:




LMFAO!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 3, 2007)

I hate everyone


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 3, 2007)

But we LOVE you !!


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 3, 2007)

How could we not love the ORIGINAL HARDCORE LEGEND of tinboats.net


----------



## mr.fish (Nov 3, 2007)

I knew that was coming. Someone mention croc hunter, and dave's photo appears. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 3, 2007)

Like I said "the obviouse and over played joke" if I didnt post it someone else would have. Look at the up side though, at least I posted the pic of him and a monster bass!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2007)

God help me


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2007)

LMFAO! He said Crikies!


----------



## SMDave (Nov 4, 2007)

So I'm not the only one that thought they looked similar... :lol:


----------

